# Dankung Professional 1 mm flatband



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone other tried this already ?

I think I have now found my new favorite 1 mm thick flatband.

Today I was shooting 8 mm steel from 21,5 m and target was steel can. Wall thickness 0,25 mm and bands tapered 15-10 mm.

First hit to the left side of the can and it went trough. Not happened before with 8 mm ammo.

I think, I will not add video to my channel, because action camera was not recording.

Someone forgot push the record button.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I was just now looking at the stuff. Do you think it better than sheshou guru and gzk black? I’m wondering which band I should try next, and I’m following your testing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I think this Dankung Professional 1 mm is filling my expectations when talking about 1 mm thick bands.

But You have to remember, that I normally use these 1 mm thick with taper 15-10 mm and with 8 mm, 9,5 mm, 9,75 mm & 10 mm steel ammo.

This Professional is first band material, that has enough power to penetrate 0,25 mm steel can with 8 mm steel ammo. So far with other 1 mm thick bands I can

make steel can bleed but 8 mm bounces off.

GZK Black is (and orange too) awesome, but I like more 0,72 thickness than 1 mm.

Only couple shots with Sheshou Guru bands so I don't have any opinion yet.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree, that I prefer the .8 over 1mm on the black and orange. I’m really glad to hear you are finding good rubber. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

heya! Im shooting alot with gzk 0.72 and 1mm, and at around 10m and i shoot straight through a not open can with beans, with 9.5mm steel


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

K.88 said:


> heya! Im shooting alot with gzk 0.72 and 1mm, and at around 10m and i shoot straight through a not open can with beans, with 9.5mm steel


You should double the distance and try same with opened water filled can & 8 mm steel.

Unopened can is inflexible so penetration is easier. Difference betwen empty vs. water filled is also big.

9,5 mm ammo is 3,5 grams and 8 mm is 2,1 grams.

It wall thickness of that bean can is thinner than 0,25 mm, that is a big difference too B)


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Anyone other tried this already ?
> 
> I think I have now found my new favorite 1 mm thick flatband.
> 
> ...


Wow...that's impressive with a 15-10 taper! Are you getting any hand slaps?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> First hit to the left side of the can and it went trough. Not happened before with 8 mm ammo.


A small note. When I wrote trough, I meant only one side


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

urbanshooter said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone other tried this already ?
> ...


I was using these bands at first with LBS and get some really nice hand slaps.

When I made a video (second time, not yet published) I was using TTF frame without hand slaps.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

It's very good stuff for sure !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

